# UBER DRIVER RECORDED ASKING PASSENGER FOR SEX



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://abc13.com/amp/society/uber-driver-recorded-asking-passenger-for-sex/3560788/








Uber has fired a Houston area driver after he's seen on camera, asking a passenger for sex.

Madison Campos said she called for an Uber on May 23 to pick her up from an eyelash appointment. The driver picked her up from the store. She said as they were heading home, he started to become inappropriate.

Campos got out of the car once they got to her home and started recording the incident on her cell phone.

On the video you see the driver say, "I want to sleep with you, that's it."

Campos said the driver asked her to sleep with him. After he kept persisting, she started recording, concerned over what he may do next.








"I don't think he knows I'm transgendered. I was like, 'okay, this is really awkward,' so I put my phone on the side," said Madison Campos, an Uber passenger.

In the video, Campos repeatedly told him she wasn't interested.

She said he eventually left, but not before threatening her. She says she immediately called Uber.

"I just want him to know that wasn't right for you to do that. And imagine how many other people he's done that to," said Campos.

Uber sent us a statement saying, "The behavior the rider reported is unacceptable. Once we were made aware of the incident, we removed the driver's access to the app."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

And it keeps on keeping on.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Real smooth! I should try it next time.
How was it again ?
- I want to have sex with you and that’s it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

One pro about Uber, they have identified more sexual predators than any other field in history


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Studies have shown LATE NIGHT HERO badges attracts rapists lol

Pretty sure if he really threatened her, it would of made the news lol, but still inapproprate and unprofessional yes.

Its amazing how much bad press uber has lol


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh no a ****** as well? Yikes dude....


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc13.com/amp/society/uber-driver-recorded-asking-passenger-for-sex/3560788/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good God, what a moron.

(The driver, to be clear)


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Studies have shown LATE NIGHT HERO badges attracts rapists lol
> 
> Pretty sure if he really threatened her, it would of made the news lol, but still inapproprate and unprofessional yes.
> 
> Its amazing how much bad press uber has lol


Uber brought all this on themselves. "You're suppose to be a professional". Well Uber started out with professionals and then went rougue and began to compete with Lyft and hired regular people with absolutely no training, no real background check, no drug testing, etc etc. 
This has been the end result for Uber. Endless lawsuits and bad press for using unprofessionals.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

What kind of drugs were you thinking about testing?

The good news is the driver has lyft lol


----------



## yuck (Jun 5, 2018)

growing up that was one of my partners whole game he said hell ask 100, 1 will say yes lol

i dont get it, i don't want anything to do with her if she didn't order xl, select, or black plus nothing good can come flirting with pax these days even though thats way past flirting, give em your card, if she want some youll get a hey big head text remember me past 10pm


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m guessing the driver was an immigrant and something got lost in the translation.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes in some countries I WANT TO SLEEP WITH YOU means a friendly game of checkers


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Yes in some countries I WANT TO SLEEP WITH YOU means a friendly game of checkers


In some countries 'sleep with you' means sleeping and nothing else.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ok in that case my bad lol

Where I come from it's a finger just means finger lol

Just kidding I am aware in most countries sexual harassment doesn't exist.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Oh no a ****** as well? Yikes dude....


Do you mean this









or this?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

this is what every passenger should do to report a driver, indisputable video proof.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you mean this
> View attachment 234688
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> On the video you see the driver say, "I want to sleep with you, that's it."


There are professionals strictly for just that (and for what's wrong with his brain for that matter).


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber brought all this on themselves. "You're suppose to be a professional". Well Uber started out with professionals and then went rougue and began to compete with Lyft and hired regular people with absolutely no training, no real background check, no drug testing, etc etc.
> This has been the end result for Uber. Endless lawsuits and bad press for using unprofessionals.


Exactly. Boober gets exactly what they pay for


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> One pro about Uber, they have identified more sexual predators than any other field in history


May want to take a look into the Catholic church scene...they have have UBER beat...million times over..


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Stay out of the news!



7Miles said:


> Real smooth! I should try it next time.
> How was it again ?
> - I want to have sex with you and that's it.


My new line.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

7Miles said:


> Real smooth! I should try it next time.
> How was it again ?
> - I want to have sex with you and that's it.


Tried it on my wife last nite.
She just told me the usual, "Roll over sparky - it's not your birthday."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Gov Moonbeam said:


> Tried it on my wife last nite.
> She just told me the usual, "Roll over sparky - it's not your birthday."


Hopefully your birthday isn't February 29th.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

I've been banned twice so I'll be gentle. She sounds like a he/she. The driver should have known.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> In some countries 'sleep with you' means sleeping and nothing else.


Unless of course, he is Swedish. With the progressive Scandinavian mindset that obligates platonic sharing of all personal material possessions and personal space--with complete strangers he just met. Otherwise, that attempted bit of troll bumnuggetry on your part completely fails the B$ test 



Risab1981 said:


> May want to take a look into the Catholic church scene...they have have UBER beat...million times over..


^^
This is an unfair Straw Man argument. And you know it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Good God, what a moron.
> 
> (The driver, to be clear)


Technically, the driver didn't ask for sex, just accommodations to sleep. The pax doesn't even know what his gender is.



Risab1981 said:


> May want to take a look into the Catholic church scene...they have have UBER beat...million times over..


Nowhere near as many priests as drivers, so, no.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rat said:


> Technically, the driver didn't ask for sex, just accommodations to sleep. The pax doesn't even know what his gender is.
> 
> Nowhere near as many priests as drivers, so, no.


You forget about nuns?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> May want to take a look into the Catholic church scene...they have have UBER beat...million times over..


I wasn't talking about children. I was talking about adults. Guess I should have started off with that


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You forget about nuns?


Not that many nuns, either



Skorpio said:


>


A woman with a penis


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Rat said:


> Nowhere near as many priests as drivers, so, no.


Way more priests than drivers, so, yes.



Cynergie said:


> This is an unfair Straw Man argument. And you know it.


Totally valid argument. I know it.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber brought all this on themselves. "You're suppose to be a professional". Well Uber started out with professionals and then went rougue and began to compete with Lyft and hired regular people with absolutely no training, no real background check, no drug testing, etc etc.
> This has been the end result for Uber. Endless lawsuits and bad press for using unprofessionals.


If Uber had stayed with being a professional company with a fare price per mile and growing luxury division for business they would be the golden boy. A customer and I were talking about it last night. He doesn't use Uber because of the riff-raff the low pricing creates.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc13.com/amp/society/uber-driver-recorded-asking-passenger-for-sex/3560788/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Increbile. It only gets worse from here, folks. Hi, Dara!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc13.com/amp/society/uber-driver-recorded-asking-passenger-for-sex/3560788/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madison Campos. . .
Fresh from an " Eye lash Appointment"
Transgender . . .

Madison says NO.

HOW DID HE THREATEN HER ?



BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc13.com/amp/society/uber-driver-recorded-asking-passenger-for-sex/3560788/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ONE has Sex fresh from an " Eye Lash Appointment " !



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you mean this
> View attachment 234688
> 
> 
> ...


I see BOTH laying in the gutter in Bourbon street often.

Especially Fords . . .


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Was she pre-op or post-op? I guess we'll never know.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Was she pre-op or post-op? I guess we'll never know.


He Wont either !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Was she pre-op or post-op? I guess we'll never know.


Either way, still transgender to me lol

his mamma call him clay........ Imma call him clay


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Either way, still transgender to me lol
> 
> his mamma call him clay........ Imma call him clay


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


>


I was worried actually this might be too old of movie reference joke lol

Thanks you geezer lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm guessing the driver was an immigrant and something got lost in the translation.


This is what open borders gets you.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


>


Coming to America. Eddie Murphy. That is some funny funny shit!


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

When I read about the Transgender part, I balled out in laughter.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


>


CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Except for the ****** part, lmao.

There are 2 rules:
Be attractive.
Don't be unattractive.​
If you're looking for some quick ass, always aim lower than usual.

Example: a good looking dude driving a range Rover hitting on ugly, obese, welfare abusing, multiple baby daddies, non religious women has much greater chances than some smuck uber driver in a 2004 kia hitting on a Victoria Secret super model.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That driver almost got involved in Uber MEATS


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Another day, another Uber horror story. Do these people not read the news? Anyone stupid enough to get into an Uber or Lyft deserves what they get, especially if you are a woman.

To say Uber background checks are flawed is putting it mildly. Like the Catholic Church is to pedophiles, Uber has become a refuge for rapists, felons, sex offenders, etc.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> Another day, another Uber horror story. Do these people not read the news?
> Anyone stupid enough to get into an Uber or Lyft deserves what they get.
> 
> To say Uber background checks are flawed is putting it mildly.


I see people getting killed every day on the news, I still go outside

A lady just got killed by an alligator this weekend walking her dog, I still walk my dog


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I see people getting killed every day on the news, I still go outside
> 
> A lady just got killed by an alligator this weekend walking her dog, I still walk my dog


So you are poor and cannot afford a car or taxi?

Uber may be Uber cheap and more affordable for those of limited means, but you know what they say you get what you pay for.

Taxis may cost more but unlike Uber taxi drivers undergo fingerprinting and extensive FBI background checks. I would rather pay for that peace of mind then play Russian Roulette getting into a rideshare. You rarely hear of taxi drivers assaulting their passengers.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> So you are poor and cannot afford a car or taxi?
> 
> Uber may be Uber cheap and more affordable for those of limited means, but you know what they say you get what you pay for.
> 
> Taxis may cost more but unlike Uber taxi drivers undergo fingerprinting and extensive FBI background checks. I would rather pay for that peace of mind then play Russian Roulette getting into a rideshare. You rarely hear of taxi drivers assaulting their passengers.


It's the same people lol I am guessing you are a cab driver who thinks you are in a different social class than an uber driver? We all have the same rooms on the same floor of the titanic


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It's the same people lol I am guessing you are a cab driver who thinks you are in a different social class than an uber driver? We all have the same rooms on the same floor of the titanic


I work for the post office. Never drove a taxi or rideshare in my life. I only have need for a taxi when I'm on vacation.

Only an idiot would get into an Uber or Lyft, which are totally unregulated. They could give a crap about who they hire.
They just care about getting your money, and they know there is no shortage of stupid people out there for them to take advantage of.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> I work for the post office. Never drove a taxi or rideshare in my life. I only have need for a taxi when I'm on vacation.
> 
> Only an idiot would get into an Uber or Lyft, which are totally unregulated. They could give a crap about who they hire.
> They just care about getting your money, and they know there is no shortage of stupid people out there for them to take advantage of.


Is there a post office forum I have no business being in as well? Lol

Just joking around but if you are that passionate about hating uber, do yo thang

In my market many fulltime SUV uber drivers are former cab drivers btw


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Is there a post office forum I have no business being in as well? Lol


I used to drive for Amazon Flex, which is how I found this forum.



Kodyhead said:


> Just joking around but if you are that passionate about hating uber, do yo thang


I hate Uber's shady business practices and how they screw over their drivers. Uber drivers need a union like postal workers have, but that will probably never happen.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> I used to drive for Amazon Flex, which is how I found this forum.
> 
> I hate Uber's shady business practices and how they screw over their drivers. Uber drivers need a union like postal workers have, but that will probably never happen.


I agree, do you have any issues getting blocks in your market?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I agree, do you have any issues getting blocks in your market?


I can get plenty of blocks, but had to quit doing Flex because the post office told me I could not work for one of their competitors while working for them. I wish they would have told me that ahead of time, before making me go through the long tedious process of applying for a post office job, which takes months.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> I can get plenty of blocks, but had to quit doing Flex because the post office told me I could not work for one of their competitors while working for them. I wish they would have told me that ahead of time, before making me go through the long tedious process of applying for a post office job, which takes months.


Lol did they make you sign a noncompete?

You vested? If so how much longer?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Lol did they make you sign a noncompete?
> 
> You vested? If so how much longer?


No noncompete, but they made me get a letter or email from Amazon to prove I wasn't working for them anymore.

I listed Flex as my current job on the post office application, so they should have known from the beginning I was doing Flex before offering me the job. They only tell me 6 months later that I can't work for Flex then make me jump through hoops to prove it. Dumbasses.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SEAL TEAM NICE TRANS.. why did she or he she . not just push thank new panic button???? get a new car to take her home than report it...


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> One pro about Uber, they have identified more sexual predators than any other field in history


 do the predators work for Uber because real job will not hire them?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> do the predators work for Uber because real job will not hire them?


Not sure. Maybe something about being alone in a POV brings out predatory nature in people. I'm not sure why but as easy as it is to sign up for rideshare and as many driver's there are, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

darkshy77 said:


> do the predators work for Uber because real job will not hire them?


If you got a better place to source for harvest organs or a source for human trafficking I would love to hear about it


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> I work for the post office. Never drove a taxi or rideshare in my life. I only have need for a taxi when I'm on vacation.
> 
> Only an idiot would get into an Uber or Lyft, which are totally unregulated. They could give a crap about who they hire.
> They just care about getting your money, and they know there is no shortage of stupid people out there for them to take advantage of.


^^^^^THIS^^^^^


----------



## EscoNYC (Jun 8, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://abc13.com/amp/society/uber-driver-recorded-asking-passenger-for-sex/3560788/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine what that idiot would do once he saw what's between her legs. What a moron you get a charge for that here in NYC



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you mean this
> View attachment 234688
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god help this society of dogs and savages. It's cool to be a ****** now a days.....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

darkshy77 said:


> do the predators work for Uber because real job will not hire them?


There is zero interview process with Uber/Lyft. ZERO...


----------



## EscoNYC (Jun 8, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> There is zero interview process with Uber/Lyft. ZERO...


I mean here in New York it's decent , drug test, finger prints , medical, various courses . Background check sent to Albany. I don't think sex offenders should be allowed to drive Uber period



UberLaLa said:


> There is zero interview process with Uber/Lyft. ZERO...


I am open for a law that will require even more digging, less uber drivers that way.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

EscoNYC said:


> I mean here in New York it's decent , drug test, finger prints , medical, various courses . Background check sent to Albany. I don't think sex offenders should be allowed to drive Uber period
> 
> I am open for a law that will require even more digging, less uber drivers that way.


100% AGREE


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

EscoNYC said:


> Imagine what that idiot would do once he saw what's between her legs. What a moron you get a charge for that here in NYC


Perhaps he would of paid extra lol for a non disclosure agreement


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So he was gonna be a NPGMF, regardless. For real though, if you have to ask for sex, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

In this day and age, with things like Tinder available to every sex addict, why is anyone soliciting sex in a situation like this?


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Is there a post office forum I have no business being in as well? Lol
> 
> Just joking around but if you are that passionate about hating uber, do yo thang
> 
> In my market many fulltime SUV uber drivers are former cab drivers btw


.... and before that, they were doctors?


----------

